# Making fatties the day before



## scvinegarpepper (Nov 2, 2012)

I've only made one fatty before but going to make number two and three this weekend. Making them for tailgating Saturday. But since the TV gods that be gave us a noon kickoff, I need to make them Friday before and reheat them Saturday morning at the house before going to tailgate. I'm doing one breakfast fatty (scrambled eggs, meat, cheese, maybe taters) and possibly one buffalo chicken fatty with Italian sausage. What's the best way to reheat them? Preferably I'd like to keep them whole and slice them at tailgate. Should I just smoke em Friday, let em cool, fridge em, and reheat in the oven? Just looking for advice here. Thanks ladies and gents.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 2, 2012)

When I make them for work, it's the day before. I also smoke a few extra and put them in the freezer here at the house.  I've reheated in the oven and after slicing they reheat just fine in the microwave (OMG did I really say that!!!  They are going to revoke my SMF ID card).

My logic is the smoker runs the same if I have one or twelve in there, so load her up.....

Oh, and the ones I freeze at the house I pre-slice.  That way I just stick a table knife in between the slices to pop off one or two and keep the rest frozen.  Tasty on a biscuit.


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome, thanks. So you're saying you've left them whole and sliced before?


----------



## dward51 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yep.  Smoke them up and then you can either store them whole or sliced up. Sometimes I realign the slices to reform the fattie shape before freezing, others I lay them flat in bags and keep in the fridge.  Depends on how soon I plan on reheating them.

In fact, just this morning I was digging around in the chest freezer in the garage and found a whole smoked fattie (un-sliced) which I had forgotten about.  It was down in the bottom out of sight.  Put that bad boy in the fridge to defrost and will have some in the morning.  I didn't mark the wrapper, so it will be a surprise as to what the inside contents are.

For long term storage I usually cool them and then vacuum pack them before freezing.  Keeps longer that way.


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Nov 4, 2012)

Sounds great. I will just be keeping these overnight so I probably won't freeze them.


----------

